# Any one plow for the Coast Guard?



## Bounty Hunter (Oct 1, 2005)

I got a phone call today from Cleveland asking for a snow removal and salting quote from the US Coast Guard. The request is for on call 24/7. Remove snow and salt approx 15000 sq. ft. The quote requests price per month for 6 months. I don't have a problem comming up with a price for the winter and dividing it by 6 and giving them the price. I have concerns about 2 things. 

1.- The 24/7 call out.
2.- They might call me out 6 times in a 8 inch storm.

So I came up with a price per plow and doubled the number of times I think would be used for a normal year, divided it by 6 and will use this price. I have enough equipment. I could break something away and give them a 1 hour show up time in the worst of conditions, I think.

My question is, Has anyone got a contract with the Coast Guard or US Government. Do they pay good? or do I have to wait for a year.

You should see all the paperwork and pay scale required for full time employies.

A new member here and also a new SIMA member.
Thanks for the help.

Jack,

2006 F350 with Blizzard 810 and Fisher 7 ft Pro-Caster V spreader

2005 F-150 with Blizzard 7ft 6 LT plow

John Deere 2210 with 48 inch 2 stage snow blower and 60 inch power broom


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

very interesting to say the least! all ican say is there is a reason why. obviously they are trying to save $, and if they can by jobbing it out they will. by the sounds of it they are spending a small fortune with high wages and such. i'd go for it, and make it worth your while!! if you don't let me know i'm an hour from cleveland. good luck man! pete


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Here it goes out to bid every year. here they also pay on the spot with a credit card for each bill. Other federal agencys in the area pay by check but it takes 45 days to collect after the first bill. so you could plow today, bill in 30 days and get paid for todays work Jan 20 2006. Hope you have operating capital.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

We worked for the NWS for a few years and waited at least 45-60 days to get paid. If I remember correctly (it was almost 10 years ago) they had the option of paying by CC but we weren't set up for it then. It was a decent contract, though.


----------



## Makndust (Feb 6, 2004)

The only experience I've had with anything federal was our local post office. They used to issue me a check the day they got my bill. I always saw a check like within 1 or 2 days from the time I sent the bill. It was great, but since they have changed their accounts payable practices and it takes a little longer. They are one account that NEVER complains about the bill, they just pay it. I don't know how the coast guard would be. I am going after a homeland security facility they just put up here at Shelby. I'm going to bid it high and see what happens.


----------



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

I have never plowed for them but I did get an email to bid on a bunch of National Guard bases in my area. The bid specs were 48 pages long each.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

Makndust said:


> The only experience I've had with anything federal was our local post office. They used to issue me a check the day they got my bill. I always saw a check like within 1 or 2 days from the time I sent the bill. It was great, but since they have changed their accounts payable practices and it takes a little longer. They are one account that NEVER complains about the bill, they just pay it. I don't know how the coast guard would be. I am going after a homeland security facility they just put up here at Shelby. I'm going to bid it high and see what happens.


 hope you get it! and bid em high, remember uncle sam doesn't have a problem taking your money.


----------



## Ian (Jan 8, 2005)

I work with them often, although not Cleveland area.

They can and usually prefer the credit card. You could bill monthly and get a credit card payment the same day, they even have done it over the phone. If you aren't setup for credit card payments it can take a while using a purchase order. A purchase order takes the process farther up the chain and can add a long time to the payment.

If you get the account, find a name and number you can call to get any problems solved. You want to be able to talk with one of their storekeepers that actually hold a government visa and can payout on the spot.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I will keep you informed. I am set up for credit card payment. I wish everyone would use them. Save a lot of billing time. I hadn't thought about having a contact person on the contract - good idea. That is what I like about this sight. If you talk to enough people the ideas keep flowing. That is what we need to keep going. 

Jack


----------



## me1223 (Dec 4, 2005)

Locally places operated by the army (landscape expir.) are very perticular about the quality of service, many pages of buracracy need to be filled out and specifications are demanding for instance the grass I was offered to bid on had to be kept at 5-7cm tall and cut every 5 days at 8am, needless to say I didn't take.it.


----------

